# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Cài Visual Studio 2008

## tunghk54

ai chỉ dùm e cách cài Visual Studio 2008 với , e cài mãi ko được
Hệ điều hành e đang dùng là Window Vista ( ko biết có cần Install Win Server 2003 không )

----------


## ebvseo

Cứ cài bình thường là được hà bạn, mình nghe nói bản 2008 tương thích với Vista mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

